# Moving furniture!!



## mstever (May 1, 2012)

Ok guys,
I'm having trouble finding someone (a trustworthy company) to move my belongings to Mexico!!! Any help out there?? I dont want to sell my things and buy new. All of my things are in Oregon already packed up in a storage unit and I need them in Playas de Tijuana


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

mstever said:


> Ok guys,
> I'm having trouble finding someone (a trustworthy company) to move my belongings to Mexico!!! Any help out there?? I dont want to sell my things and buy new. All of my things are in Oregon already packed up in a storage unit and I need them in Playas de Tijuana


Use the search function here, you'll find a lot of info on this.


----------

